# Looking for a good Mozart overture collection



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Having recently purchased the Complete Mozart Symphonies by Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert which I found very impressive, I'm wondering where I can find some good "historically informed" recordings of his overtures. I personally prefer period performances to modern orchestras, having been particularly disappointed with Anton Dorati's take on Haydn's symphonies. 

I'm sorry to bug people for recommendations again, but I am, as you know, a classical music noob and am not well informed regarding some of the better period conductors.


----------



## OldListener (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the Bruno Weil / Tafelmusik CD for period performances.

Lots of good recordings for non-HIP groups. I still like the Colin David / RPO recordings I had on LP decades ago. The CD version has rather rough sound.

Bill


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

There's this one from Rinaldo Alessandrini:


----------

